# closed



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

all done! thanks guys!


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi I'd like to visit!


----------



## astermallow (Apr 12, 2020)

hi! I'd love to come, can def pay a nmt c:


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come! eep I don't have nmts on me though so it's all good!


----------



## Shikageru (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love the recipe. Mind if I come in?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 12, 2020)

Would like to drop by for the DIY


----------



## Dufontee (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love the recipe as well <3 I have a NMT for you


----------



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

Pyoopi said:


> Hi I'd like to visit!





astermallow said:


> hi! I'd love to come, can def pay a nmt c:



hi!! I’ll dm you guys first! I jsut wanna let in 2 at a time so it’s not too chaotic


----------



## aww (Apr 12, 2020)

I would like to come


----------



## Heyden (Apr 12, 2020)

Omg I need. I’d love to visit for NMT : )


----------



## Shylime (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 12, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> I'd love to come! eep I don't have nmts on me though so it's all good!


if you have any flower seeds that aren’t mums, that’s ok too! but honestly you’re free to join, that’s fine! dming you!




Shikageru said:


> I'd love the recipe. Mind if I come in?


dming you!


----------



## JordanRhysBaker (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come please??


----------



## happyabg (Apr 12, 2020)

hisoru said:


> hi! in the process of terraforming and moving everyone’s houses out of the way, noticed he’s crafting the stone lion-dog. I don’t know how long he’ll be crafting for unfortunately, but thought I’d open this up until he stops.
> 
> his house is directly to the left of the airport, please don’t mind the mess my island’s currently in. i‘m asking for an nmt and i’ll let people in whenever I confirm them!


I'd love to get the diy please


----------



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

slowly dming people! sorry it’s taking a bit, if I liked your post, I probably sent you a dm with the code


----------



## effluo (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d love to come by. Would you trade for any cosmo, windflower or tulip seed bags? I’m low in miles.


----------



## Soldarian (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to stop by as well. Can bring NMT.


----------



## amyahh (Apr 12, 2020)

hii if marshal is still crafting I would love to stop by


----------



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

effluo said:


> I’d love to come by. Would you trade for any cosmo, windflower or tulip seed bags? I’m low in miles.


that’s fine, although you’ll be the last person I take flowers from, someone dropped off plenty for me, I’ll dm you in just a bit for your turn!


----------



## shirocha (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi! Could I come by with a NMT?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 12, 2020)

If he's still crafting when a spot opens up I'd like to visit.


----------



## Tsen (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey, I'd love to come by if he's still crafting! Can bring NMT


----------



## Restin (Apr 12, 2020)

If you’re still having visitors I’d love to visit.


----------



## Deca (Apr 12, 2020)

Is this still available? I'd love to come ^-^


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

If it's not too late may I please swing by with 1 nmt?


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello! I'd love to come, I can offer a nmt if you are still taking people!


----------



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

Deca said:


> Is this still available? I'd love to come ^-^





LittleMissPanda said:


> If it's not too late may I please swing by with 1 nmt?





roseychuu said:


> Hello! I'd love to come, I can offer a nmt if you are still taking people!


hi you guys are the last, unless he just closes randomly, will dm you in a bit! almost done!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Apr 12, 2020)

hisoru said:


> hi you guys are the last, unless he just closes randomly, will dm you in a bit! almost done!


Yay! Thanks so much for this opportunity


----------



## roseychuu (Apr 12, 2020)

hisoru said:


> hi you guys are the last, unless he just closes randomly, will dm you in a bit! almost done!


aaa thank you so much!  I know how time consuming this can be as I've been on both sides of things like this, I just want to say I really appreciate it!


----------



## Lizmerlot (Apr 12, 2020)

hisoru said:


> hi! in the process of terraforming and moving everyone’s houses out of the way, noticed he’s crafting the stone lion-dog. I don’t know how long he’ll be crafting for unfortunately, but thought I’d open this up until he stops.
> 
> his house is directly to the left of the airport, please don’t mind the mess my island’s currently in. i‘m *asking for an nmt *and i’ll let people in whenever I confirm them!


I’d love to come by!


----------



## hisoru (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m gonna hope I got everyone, if not, please feel free to dm me!


----------



## LuvDolphin (Apr 12, 2020)

Can I come?


----------

